# Recurring Suspension. Electrical Issues?



## Garageguy05 (Nov 18, 2006)

All,
Am looking to buy into the Allroad club shortly. As I'm reviewing the candidates and running Carfax reports, two consistent notes keep popping up:
- "Suspension system serviced"
- "Electrical system serviced"
In fact, one of the sellers I spoke with mentioned that he had just had his suspension repaired under warranty and seemed to indicate that it'd have been pretty pricey if he had paid out of pocket.
Most of the cars have between 30-50k on them and don't appear to be abused.
Are there any weaknesses in these areas that I should be aware of?
Thanks
Seth


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Recurring Suspension. Electrical Issues? (Garageguy05)*

check out the allroad section on audiworld.com and allroadfaq.com

air springs go every once in a while in these cars...
not sure what the electrical system rapair could be...
rear main seals, cam adjuster seals, cv boots, control arms, timing belts and water pumps are things to check ...


----------



## Garageguy05 (Nov 18, 2006)

Much obliged for the insight.
Seth


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Garageguy05)*

no prob...


----------

